# What to make of this



## bentwoody66 (Apr 2, 2018)

This bike is really close to me
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332608083636

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2018)

Link opens only to eBay window with no specifics.
At least on my web.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 2, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Link opens only to eBay window with no specifics.
> At least on my web.



Goes right to it with my phone. By Mr. Columbias charts it's a 1912 Columbia model 200.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2018)

??


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 2, 2018)

O.k. try Ebay item number 332608083636

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2018)

That worked better. LOL
Cool bike!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> O.k. try Ebay item number 332608083636
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Neat suspension and it’s Chainless...cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's a link that may work.    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bi...083636?hash=item4d70fc96b4:g:nCoAAOSwTvFavh8b


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 2, 2018)

This sellers inbox is gonna blow up by morning

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2018)

1900 Columbia Model 65 Chainless | The Classic and Antique Bicycle ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I can see this one bringing good money. Full cushion chainless with extremely desirable fork...yummy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 3, 2018)

Only two competing offers in ebay tells me!? We haven't properly overwhelmed the seller yet.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2018)

*Antique Bicycle Pope Columbia circa.1900*
*Seller information *pelaton59 (4 )
Condition: Used
Time left: 6d 15h Monday, 8:53PM
Starting bid: US $1,500.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $1,500.00 or more 
Best Offer:
20 watchers
Located in United States
Shipping:Free Local Pickup | 
Item location: Milford, Ohio, United States
Ships to:  Local pick-up only



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
pics archived.


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2018)

That funky gear cover is an issue. This one looks home made, and the originals are hard to find.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2018)

24 1/4 size

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2018)

Too tall for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2018)

catfish said:


> Too tall for me.



Perfect for me, that's why I asked for the frame size late last night. Unfortunately, as tall as I am....it will still be out of my reach.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2018)

Most def a 2speed.





Funky cover


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unfortunately not the original saddle under that cover.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2018)

O.k. who got it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 3, 2018)

I made him an offer and he accepted, going to meet him tomorrow if the plan holds.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 5, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...nsion-two-speed-chainless.128761/#post-864537

I picked up the bike last night, pulled the gear cover and tinkered a bit with it until I got the drivetrain free. Adjusted the stem & seatpost and added a befitting Garford hygienic saddle.

@catfish  I'm 99% sure the dust cover is factory equipment though it does look a lot different than I thought it should.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 7, 2018)

Congrats Jesse! What an amazing bike. With the full suspension and chainless drive it's so ahead of it's time amazing.

Good sleuthing and picture additions @fordmike65! 

Gea cover looks like it beongs to me.


----------



## stoney (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice!!!!, show us a couple of new pics.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> O.k. try Ebay item number 332608083636
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




You may have found it but I got 0 results.

Jesse got it but I saw no sold even.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2018)

I was using IE 11, should try Firefox as links and beacons to eBay pages don't seem to work today.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope, I got the same eBay home page as before in FF.


----------

